# كيفية عمل تحليل اسعار لبنود الميكانيكا



## drakola_dark (23 فبراير 2015)

*ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين تزويدى بطريقة عمل تحليل اسعار لبنود الميكانيكا مثل الاتى 

عندى بند توريد وتركيب مواسير صرف قطر 400 ملم UPVC Class 4 مدفونة تحت الارض 
بند توريد وتركيب مواسير HDPE قطر 6" و 8" و 10" تحت الارض ضغط 16 بار 

وجزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## drakola_dark (23 فبراير 2015)

ماشاء الله 31 مشاهدة ولا رد!!!!


----------



## obied allah (23 فبراير 2015)

يا بشمهندس اكتب المكااااان فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## toktok66 (23 فبراير 2015)

الموضوع سهل بس جميل يعني هتاخد البند من boq هتلاقيه متفصل ل 30 حاجه + كمان 30 حاجه مكتوبين في المواصفه + تكلفه الخامات + تكلفه الشحن والنقل والتخزين + تكلفه العماله + المصاريف الاداريه + اكراميات ومصاريف نثريه + ضرايب + معمل + الاختبارات +....................................
وتوزع سعر البند عليهم في شيت اكسل ظريف وتروح راميه للاستشاري وطبعا مش خيعجبه وهيفضل يقولك لا دا اقل ودا اكتر ويطلع عينك وكله وقت ضايع - ربنا معاك


----------



## drakola_dark (24 فبراير 2015)

obied allah قال:


> يا بشمهندس اكتب المكااااان فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



السعودية


----------



## drakola_dark (24 فبراير 2015)

toktok66 قال:


> الموضوع سهل بس جميل يعني هتاخد البند من boq هتلاقيه متفصل ل 30 حاجه + كمان 30 حاجه مكتوبين في المواصفه + تكلفه الخامات + تكلفه الشحن والنقل والتخزين + تكلفه العماله + المصاريف الاداريه + اكراميات ومصاريف نثريه + ضرايب + معمل + الاختبارات +....................................
> وتوزع سعر البند عليهم في شيت اكسل ظريف وتروح راميه للاستشاري وطبعا مش خيعجبه وهيفضل يقولك لا دا اقل ودا اكتر ويطلع عينك وكله وقت ضايع - ربنا معاك



جزاك الله كل خير 
بس ياريت لو عندك نماذج لعمل تحليل السعر


----------



## toktok66 (24 فبراير 2015)

drakola_dark قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> بس ياريت لو عندك نماذج لعمل تحليل السعر



هو ببساطه شيت اكسل تكتب فيه كل جزءيه و امامها تكلفتها وان يفضل من قام بتسعير البند من الاساس ان يقوم هو باعداده - الموضوع بسيط جدا عارف شبه عقد العمل بتاعك بدل سكن بكذا بدل انتقال بكذا بدل طبيعه عمل كذا وكمل اعمل واحد وترفقه وهساعدك في تعديله بس لازم ترفق بند ال boq والمواصفه


----------

